# Very much a work in progress



## Rasbora (7 Apr 2014)

Just leak testing at the moment. 




 

Now, what shall I do with 'em?


----------



## Robbie X (7 Apr 2014)

Nice little tank rack, how big are the tanks & what sort of filtration, lighting etc are you running? 
Love the wood in the top right tank, great alien looking shape


----------



## Rasbora (7 Apr 2014)

Tanks are 60x42x42 cm, each with a GroBeam 600. Filtration ... not  sure about that yet. Looking for a nice piece of Redmoor for the top left.


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Apr 2014)

tank 1; Iwagumi
tank 2; Jungle
tank 3; Dutch
tank 4; Cichlid

I think you got most bases covered than 

But for real....you could make different habitat tanks ( Amazon, Asia...) and still have tanks to scape with stones and/or wood


----------



## Rasbora (8 Apr 2014)

I like your thinking Martin. I'm loosely planning on (clockwise from top left):
1. South America.
2. Asia.
3. Africa.
4. East Midlands 

Filtration suggestions welcome. Needs to be easy to maintain and I'm not going for 4 separate externals.


----------



## Edvet (8 Apr 2014)

hamburger matten filter and a small pump, use the whole back wall for it and you can stuff the heater behind it.
If i had that set up i would do:
1) apistogramma sp.
2) betta/parosphremus sp.
3) kili sp.
4)nannostomus spp


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Apr 2014)

if you have room enough behind your tanks you could use hang-on filters


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the East Midland biotope...it's where I'm from, so I'll be keeping a critical eye on this venture


----------



## Rasbora (13 Apr 2014)

Progress is steady but slow. Still fiddling around with heaters and filters. Cycling and resisting the urge to start stocking 
Plants next week - don't get too excited, it's going to be low tech and fairly simple.


----------



## Rasbora (15 Apr 2014)

A little progress today, got some plants in! 



 

Clockwise from top left: 

1: Ongoing

2: 
Christmas moss, Vesicularia montagnei
Cryptocoryne beckettii 
Cryptocoryne undulatus 
Hygrophila corymbosa 

3: 
Bolbitus heudelotii 
Moss balls, Cladophora aegagropila 
Spiky moss, Taxiphyllum sp. 

4: 
Anubias barteri 
Ceratophyllum demersum
Egeria densa
Eleocharis parvula
Java moss, Taxiphyllum barbieri


----------



## Jaap (7 Aug 2014)

Rasbora said:


> Tanks are 60x42x42 cm, each with a GroBeam 600. Filtration ... not  sure about that yet. Looking for a nice piece of Redmoor for the top left.



What intensity do you have the GroBeam 600 at? Also at what distance from the substrate?


----------



## Rasbora (8 Aug 2014)

Full intensity, about 50cm from substrate, cover glasses which are kept clean but diffuse light though condensation. 
This is definitely a low light setup. Other than floaters, growth is very slow, but there is very little algae too so it's very low maintenance, which is what I want.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Aug 2014)

Rasbora said:


> Full intensity, about 50cm from substrate, cover glasses which are kept clean but diffuse light though condensation.
> This is definitely a low light setup. Other than floaters, growth is very slow, but there is very little algae too so it's very low maintenance, which is what I want.



Well let's see some pictures then!


----------



## Rasbora (9 Aug 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Well let's see some pictures then!



Fair point!



 

Top left has a small school of Corydoras pygmaeus breeding happily, top right has galaxy rasboras breeding away.
Bottom left just has a few Ammano shrimp in it for now, bottom right has an ever growing shoal of white cloud minnows.
I'm planning on stocking more fish next month. 

I also added a couple of small tanks for growing on, shrimp, etc on the top of the rack: 



 

Only some baby galaxy rasboras in there at present.


----------

